# What's biting?



## buggman (Apr 30, 2004)

Was thinking of coming down from Charlottesville to check out new pier,what's biting? Does the new OV Pier have website? Any info would be appreciated. Just returned from a Thanksgiving in Jax Beach,grat new pier there too! Tight Lines,Buggman


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

heres the link someone posted last month- still has not ever worked for me so far

good luck

http://www.oceanviewpier.com/


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

*stripers*

i saw on another website that a guy caught 10 or 12 throwback stripers down at OV over the weekend.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

*ov report 10-28*

We fished the ov pier monday. Last time we were down there mr boone told me the hours were 7 am for opening of the pier. I had initally wanted to goto cbbt but my g/f's son had not seen the new pier yet so i was outvoted. We left richmond around 3am sunday night and got down to the pier pushin 6:30 after a quick stop at walmart in hampton to pick up some more tackle box crack. When we arrived at the parking lot mr boone pulled up a few minutes later and i thought oh cool don't have to wait for 7 am. He had to leave for a fire dept linup and said that the electricans would be there around 8 to let us in. He said he hasn't been opening early since not many people have showed up early morings, most were getting there around lunch time lately due to the wind and weather. Against my better judgement we stood around in the parking lot and finally drug our rods and cooler up to the gate. Kinda hard to fish right there with the crane on one side and the worn out wave breaker on the other side ready to snag anything you throw out. The electricans did arrive around 8 and let us in after paying our 21 bucks for the 3 of us.
Wind was pretty rough even though the temperature was pretty warm overall. After setting up our rods with bottom rigs to catch some bait ( spot and croaker ), 4 hours passed and we caught a skate. Didnt even know it was on the rod, was sleeping on the bench due to all the excitment... when i woke up had a skate on the rod. A few more people came in here and there .....never saw a fish landed. A few more hours passed, and high tide was coming in around 6. After hours of being there, and walking up and down the pier talking to everyone else that caught nothing at all, we finally caught 2 more skates shortly before calling it quits around 8 pm. I did see one guy that was fishin near the pier house that did catch a 6" croaker. That was the only fish i saw anyone catch in 13 hours bein there. It wasnt for lack of trying or lack of bait. We used squid, finger mullet, clam, even pin rigged 2 live eels...... and every artifical i had in the box, you name it rapalas, ratl traps, topwater poppers, gotchas, hi low red heads with white grub tails, etc...and always had 6 rods out between the 3 of us. Ive had bad fishing days, they happen everywhere. That wasn't what really ate at me. Mr boone has in the past seemed to be a fair and good guy about things, but i think it was wrong to change the operating hours. Now you get 12 hours of fishing for your pier fee instead of 17. Maybe it was my fault for assuming that the pier hours would stay the same and i should have called before we ran down there. I still think our carload would have been better off paying 12 bucks and fishing at seagull. It would have been about half price and we wouldnt have had to wait almost 2 hours to fish after making the drive down there.

p.s. while we were there the "pier building company" was working on the end of the pier with a crane on a barge. They sure do take a long time to get what seems like almost nothing acomplished. They have to rebuild the 100 ft of the pier at the end that the barge tore off the end and then finish making the t at the end of the pier. While talking to one of the guys working at the pier he said probably another 2 months to finish the rest of the pier off but at the rate those guys are working i would expect more.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks for the detailed report.

Try the night fishing with artificials during the week-end nights. I saw keepers on my first trip, but none this past Saturday night.

I talked to the older guy that runs the shop there, and afterwards, would not take the risk of the long distance trip during the week. He said he would close if only one or two were on the pier.

Looking at the fishing tournament results out on the Seagull, it doesn't look like the fishing is much better out there. 'Course, its always open at least.


----------



## buggman (Apr 30, 2004)

*OV fishing*

Thanks for the info.,I'll keep an eye on the Website before I make the trip down 64. Tight Lines,Buggman


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

They are now talking about cutting hours back more. Someone mentioned not opening until 4:00 p.m.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> They are now talking about cutting hours back more. Someone mentioned not opening until 4:00 p.m.


Sure why not, less labor for him to pay and you still get to pay the 7 buck pier fee. Open at 4 and close before midnight if they decide its slow..... what a JOKE. NO thanks, not me, not again. never again. Not while the pier is being run like that. Ill go pay to fish somewhere else, seagull prob, or if im alone another pier or hit the surf. And i wont miss all the signs all over the place eithier that tell me where i can lean or sit or this and that.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

I've worked around that contractor.

They suck.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RoryGoggin


> They are now talking about cutting hours back more. Someone mentioned not opening until 4:00 p.m.





hsstie said:


> Sure why not, less labor for him to pay and you still get to pay the 7 buck pier fee. Open at 4 and close before midnight if they decide its slow..... what a JOKE. NO thanks, not me, not again. never again. Not while the pier is being run like that. Ill go pay to fish somewhere else, seagull prob, or if im alone another pier or hit the surf. And i wont miss all the signs all over the place eithier that tell me where i can lean or sit or this and that.



We should be lucky the pier is even open at all. If it was the old Harrison pier it would be closed up for the season now. 
Even when it was open for Striper season it opened late and closed around 11 PM. And if the weather was bad for week or no people fishing the the pier would close early for the season.
The pier usually closed around Thanksgiving anyway.
So I would be thankful for any time that the pier is open.
Im not trying to defend anyone just stating my opinion.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Fishman said:


> RoryGoggin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant agree, if the burger king up the road is always open until 11 pm, and i want a burger...then it closes early cause there is no business...i will stop goin there late if at all. I will go somewhere else that i know will have a burger at that time of the night. If i cant depend on them to be open when they say they will be then i will take my business elsewhere. They are not doing me a favor by being open, they are not the only game in town. If they were then it would be differnet and they would be doing me a favor. But their not. Im not local like alot of you guys and dont know as many places to wet my line in down there, but i can take my business to places that want it instead of somone who treats me as a convienece. Im a contractor and run my own business too, and would not have as much work or satisfied people if i treated them like i am doing them a favor. They are doing me one by giving me thier business and letting me work for them.
I too looked forward to the opening of the new pier when the lady came on here crying about loud music and how it would ruin here fishing experience there. I was one the the many that chanted for her to give it a chance before screaming about how bad it will be there.Well i gave it a chance, there are many other places to fish for free but if im gonna havta pay to fish after driving down there, why shouldnt they give me a fair shake at fishing for my dollar just like some of the other places around? They are not that special there just cause it is a new pier.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

HSSTIE,
ALL the other piers are closed for the season and have closed every year since I can remember. OVP is doing us a real favor being open at all this winter. If you're a business person, as you say, I'm sure you know that you can't survive operating at a deficit. BTW, they *are *"the only game in town" so far as a pier is concerned.
The OVP owner would have to pay someone to run the pier and whatever other costs there would be just for the possibility of a couple of fishermen showing up. In my mind, staying open all day and into the night would be a very poor business decision.
JMHO


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I have to say.*

I also want to add that,Due to the bardge hurting the pier he has not even had a grand opening. I also believe that since the pier opened he has sold season passes that are good for all the rest of this year and all next. So you were able to get what 3-4 months ,,plus a full year. I may be off a few days. So is there an issue of maybe in bad weather showing up and it not being open yes. Well call to see. i dont see why a contractor would ever even come in to this issue.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Advisor the James River pier is open until 12-31. They are open 11 PM most nights until the restraunt closes at least.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*The James River Pier!? (Digger?)*



Digger said:


> Advisor the James River pier is open until 12-31. They are open 11 PM most nights until the restraunt closes at least.



Gee. Kinda forgot about them. 

Anyone have a report of how fishing has been? I don't think I have seen anything at all posted here this season about it.

Would the fishing quit there any earlier in the season than at OV, or Seagull?


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

next msg


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Advisor said:


> HSSTIE,
> ALL the other piers are closed for the season and have closed every year since I can remember. OVP is doing us a real favor being open at all this winter. If you're a business person, as you say, I'm sure you know that you can't survive operating at a deficit. BTW, they *are *"the only game in town" so far as a pier is concerned.
> The OVP owner would have to pay someone to run the pier and whatever other costs there would be just for the possibility of a couple of fishermen showing up. In my mind, staying open all day and into the night would be a very poor business decision.
> JMHO


When i was young, one of my first jobs working at a art supply store, the owner said to me "if you dont have it you cant sell it". If your not open then people can't come and will not. Everyone may have thier opinion of who is doing who a favor here. I think eveyone knows where they stand on that. But as digger mentioned jrp is open and so is seagull. I just feel that if i am going to PAY to fish i should get a fair shake for what i pay. If he wants to reduce the hours, no prob with me....then reduce the pier fee accordingly also. If he can't provide that then he should close for the season. I have fixed expenses also that i have to pay every month of insurance and advertising...whether i work 50 jobs a month or none....so the view that he has to make enough to pay the expenses of labor and electric doesnt cut it. Thats equivalent to paying for a combo at burger king and getting just the burger...just cause they felt like changing the rules temporarily.
Business is slower for me too in the winter, and i still have the same amount of competition. I give more estimates and get far less work due to the fact there is less customers willing to have work done at this time of year....yet if i dont give the estimates i will get no work at all. So technically i am opertaing at a deficit. When operating a business you have to take a beating sometimes to make out in the long run, anyone who has run a business will tell you that. When my regular customers call me in the winter and i dont come to help them....they will not call me back in the spring when im busy. They will know they cannot depend on me and go elsewhere. He expects us to obey all of his rules on the signs posted at the gate when we enter, yet he cant obey his own rules he makes of his operating hours.
I think a poor business decision is spending 2 million on a pier and not having it open so people can come, and get used to liking it so they will come again.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Digger said:


> Advisor the James River pier is open until 12-31. They are open 11 PM most nights until the restaurant closes at least.


I stand corrected Digger . I was also reminded of the CBBT pier so there are other piers open all year. haasti, you have my sincere apology for my ignorance. Please forgive an old man.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

DavB said:


> Gee. Kinda forgot about them.
> 
> Anyone have a report of how fishing has been? I don't think I have seen anything at all posted here this season about it.
> 
> Would the fishing quit there any earlier in the season than at OV, or Seagull?


here is a recent report from the jrb pier and the stripers they caught there......

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21857


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Hsste you need to go to business 101. a business will only stay open if their recepts will cover the variable costs. (payroll, incremental power used while open, etc....) fixed costs will remain that way no matter if they are open or closed. Sounds like he made a sound business decision. If he is not getting customers he cannot continue to pay labor and utilities and stay a viable business. I am sorry that you have to drive down here from Richmond to fish and understand that you want to fish as many hours as possible due to the time committed when you come down here. however you are paying 7 bucks to fish from what is it 4-11. seven hours. Thats 1 per hour. Put it in perspective:

$6 for a 2 hour movie 3.00 per hour
$9 (with service fee) for a tides game 3.00 hr
$60 professional football game 20.00/hr
$15 bingo without specials 5/hr
$39 bush garden ticket 3/hr

Get real spend your time fishing and stop complaining. These people did us all a great service. They could have taken the insurance money and then sold the land at a tidy profit and we would have lost another place to fish. No they choose to rebuild a bigger and better pier for us. If I were you I would check prices for entry to all the other piers. seagull 12.00, VB 6.50 ( i think been awhile since I was there) LIP is what 3.00????? Its a city owned and subsidized pier. Try finding a new pier that is less than $7 you wont. You can and probably will take your business elsewhere that is your option but please stop bashing them. I prefer fishing the beach and would be happy to fish with you and show you some places around here that have no access fees. If you are not equipped or knowledgeable fishing the surf I can help you out there as well. Heck most of us PSYCOs would. So lets stop bashing the new pier and support it.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I've ran my own business for 12 years now i think i dont need business 101 or how it goes. Im way past that long ago. My points are explained in previous posts so there is no need to get into that again. Me living in richmond really doesnt change the issue any, i would feel the same way if i lived 5 miles away from the pier. The money isnt really the issue, its the point of the matter, maybe im the only one that cares to voice my opinion that they feel getting less for the same ticket price is unaccepable. I wont say anything about it anymore if it makes you guys happy, but i will never support it after what has happened.

I appreciate the invite and may catch up with you guys sometime when i can make it down there, i have plenty of rods for surf and pier alike, thanks to advice from people here i recently added more to the collection in the pst few weeks


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Hey Ken been Bowling lately ?$$


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hsstie said:


> I've ran my own business for 12 years now i think i dont need business 101 or how it goes. Im way past that long ago. My points are explained in previous posts so there is no need to get into that again. Me living in richmond really doesnt change the issue any, i would feel the same way if i lived 5 miles away from the pier. The money isnt really the issue, its the point of the matter, maybe im the only one that cares to voice my opinion that they feel getting less for the same ticket price is unaccepable. I wont say anything about it anymore if it makes you guys happy, but i will never support it after what has happened.
> 
> I appreciate the invite and may catch up with you guys sometime when i can make it down there, i have plenty of rods for surf and pier alike, thanks to advice from people here i recently added more to the collection in the pst few weeks


 If you post a post that sounds like this,expect some "flaming"... Many,myself being one,believe it is better to have a pier in operation,after what Izzy and other storms have done. To have someone actually try to build a pier,out of concrete no less,open it to the public before it is ready,and leave open in offseason,can all be considered a bonus, in my book anyway..

As far as the owner doing the "bankers hours thing" on ya,go to Rodanthe *in the hieght of the season* and you will get a crash course on indifference..  I may not like the idea of the manager of Rodanthe openin the pier at 7 or 8,or whenever he gets up but at least it's open.. The fact that he closes at 10 don't help,especially if there are drum being caught at closein  Yes,last season he actually shut the pier down and made everyone leave at 10pm because that was when he closed,and YES the drum were chewin the end off!! They have one woman in there that would as soon rip yer head off and well you know the rest as look at ya.. She be one mean beach.. And the manager is totally indifferent to everyone. Now the question is WILL I GO THERE?? The answer is YES,absolutely,cause I be a "FHB",and if those fish are there,I want to be as well.. 

In short,with as few piers as are left,take advantage of what you have,and don't be bashing,cause the ones you bash may be the only ones you can catch fish on at a future date...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

I think they should close all the fish and save the piers

I mean close all the piers and save the fish!!!!!! 

Need a tissue?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Need a tissue?


 Na,gota boat,and know where in the surf.. 

If ya look at Al's pics at LIP though,you'll see a lot of folks would need one though..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

just opened...gonna be some bumps...give it a chance...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

inawe said:


> Hey Ken been Bowling lately ?$$



yep every thurs, fri, and sat night. actually did well sat night in league they have a mixed doubles side pot the wife shot 247 and i 235 we got 3rd and 124.00 then the next game she shot 268 me 244 good for 1st and 188.00. She bowled great i did ok but sure was on time for christmas though  Then I won another 160 today in a no-tap tourney


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> If you post a post that sounds like this,expect some "flaming"... Many,myself being one,believe it is better to have a pier in operation,after what Izzy and other storms have done. To have someone actually try to build a pier,out of concrete no less,open it to the public before it is ready,and leave open in offseason,can all be considered a bonus, in my book anyway..
> 
> As far as the owner doing the "bankers hours thing" on ya,go to Rodanthe *in the hieght of the season* and you will get a crash course on indifference..  I may not like the idea of the manager of Rodanthe openin the pier at 7 or 8,or whenever he gets up but at least it's open.. The fact that he closes at 10 don't help,especially if there are drum being caught at closein  Yes,last season he actually shut the pier down and made everyone leave at 10pm because that was when he closed,and YES the drum were chewin the end off!! They have one woman in there that would as soon rip yer head off and well you know the rest as look at ya.. She be one mean beach.. And the manager is totally indifferent to everyone. Now the question is WILL I GO THERE?? The answer is YES,absolutely,cause I be a "FHB",and if those fish are there,I want to be as well..
> 
> In short,with as few piers as are left,take advantage of what you have,and don't be bashing,cause the ones you bash may be the only ones you can catch fish on at a future date...


I remember a while back we were talking about that manager/owner and how he ran the pier down there in rodanthe, it may have been you that told me before. That was one of the piers our crew was considering trying out. But i am glad that you did tell us how things we run down there before we went. I made it a point to avoid going there and giving him any of our business. This started because i was trying to help someone else avoid having an unpleasant experience also at the ov pier. For me a large part of fishing is not just catching fish, but having an enjoyable time out there away from the normal work routine at the house. 

There are inconsiderate people fishing on the surf, on the piers and even if you take your boat out in the bay as people have posted on here recently. Unfortunatly not everyone has the respect they should have for their fellow fisherman. But i am not going to pay someone to treat me that way. Someone who posts all the rules at the beginning of the pier and expects me to obey them, yet cannot obey his own rules of giving the customer what he says i cannot respect, nor will i help him make his venture a sucess. Why should i pay the same as somewhere else and be treated unfairly. I don't, no one does, only if they put up with it.

From your post i assume you do not appreciate the way you are treated when you go there to the rodanthe pier. Well there is something you can do about it, cause if you do nothing then you will continue to be treated that way, i think most people will agree. Don't go there, that solves the problem short term, and it contributes to fixing the problem long term also. They are not the only place you can pier fish. I was down there a few weeks ago slaying the sharks and blues on the oregon inlet catwalk with my buddies. And not that it matters but its free also. 

When they have a lack of business, the employees have a lack of hours and a lack of pay. Less money makes them apprecite being able to work, instead of treating you like a inconvience, and same goes for the owner. Heck i may be wrong about it changing thier attitude, but at least it will change yours cause you wont be treated like dirt when you fish if you go somewhere else. But i see it everyday in my work when my employees have a lack of work they are not as grumpy and complaining, they are happy to work and have a better attitude. and appreciate being able to work. Lack of money can make a person humble quick.

I as a fellow fisherman would love to side with you and say that he should have stayed open when the drum were hitting hard and it was 10 at closing time. But if his closing is at 10, he is only playing by the rules. As far as the flaming goes, the comment that redskinfan228 made was wrong, since he knows me only from the posts i make here and not personally. I know how a small business is run, and all the aspects of it. If i didnt then maybe i wouldnt have such a problem with how things are run at some of the piers. But i know that the way things are done at some of these piers are not because its the right thing to do but because the owners chose to do them, and think we will put up with it. I won't. I make comprimises everyday in my business for my customers, not because i HAVE to but because its the right thing to do. This makes things a pleasent experience for them, and they know that in the future when they deal with me again it will be good again. These pier owners should do the same. That is only good business.

Hopefully others will think twice about paying to fish these piers and be treated this way. At the very least they will know what to expect and can choose if they want to make the compromise for them and others that join them. Those piers deserve the bashing they are getting, they earned it. If you continue to fish there it will be your problem, but it wont be mine.


----------



## Pier Boy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Treated bad*

Im curious HTTSIE as to how you were treated so bad. I really have a hard time hearing someone complain so much about something they know so little about. i think you have missed some key points. First off the pier has not even had a grand opening. Its not officially open.....I keep hearing you say treated bad and rules.....What rules was it that you dont want to or cant follow,that are so bad...The end of the pier was taken off by a bardge. It set them back...They are doing sewer work to make it safer to enter the lot. I myself like to check on things or do some research on issues before i come out swinging. You as a bussiness man i would have thought done the same. To this point in this post i still dont even see a issue with you getting treated in any way bad. Mr Boone should have not gone to his Fire dep line up and let you fish. Ok you cant even really mean that.


> Someone who posts all the rules at the beginning of the pier and expects me to obey them, yet cannot obey his own rules of giving the customer what he says i cannot respect, nor will i help him make his venture a sucess. Why should i pay the same as somewhere else and be treated unfairly. I don't, no one does, only if they put up with it.


As to this,did you see a hours posted sign. Have you called and asked him about this or have you just come on here breaking every law about good business there is.Even as a competitor,if you were then you would have.Instead you have put posts up,and i still dont know why. You had to wait a hour....sorry. As a bussiness man you should know that things happen...So next time your business has a issue.which happens how would you feel about people coming out and bashing you before knowing the facts. You could come back and say it doesnt happen but it does. Things you cant control ,like the end of a p[ier being bashed in ,having to eat that money because you cant insure the pier for that. Just curious to some of these....Questions...In no way am i bashing just curious....just want to know


----------



## lurch1281 (Mar 1, 2005)

*ok*

i didn't really want to get involved in this as i am rather new to the board but, it seems to me that someone isn't getting something, somewhere along the line. now, i am by no means a businessman, and maybe this is ignorance talking but if i was running a business such as, in this case, a pier, i would look at a lot of things to determine whether or not i would close up shop early or not. say it costs $15 an hour to run the pier. electrcity, phone, etc. etc. if i had only two or three customers and no one else had shown up for a couple of hours i would definitely close up shop early. if i was charging $7 a person and there were three people out there, yeah i would bring in $21 of the top but that would only cover my operating expenses for a little over an hour and a half. common sense would tell me that i would only stay open if it was profitable. thats the same with any business. now, maybe they should have let you know 'hey, if it is slow we might close up shop early.' that would have been good customer service in my eyes. in my opinion it wouldn't make sense to stay open if you are not bringing in enough revenue to cover expenses. just a thought.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

lurch1281 said:


> i didn't really want to get involved in this as i am rather new to the board but, it seems to me that someone isn't getting something, somewhere along the line. now, i am by no means a businessman, and maybe this is ignorance talking but if i was running a business such as, in this case, a pier, i would look at a lot of things to determine whether or not i would close up shop early or not. say it costs $15 an hour to run the pier. electrcity, phone, etc. etc. if i had only two or three customers and no one else had shown up for a couple of hours i would definitely close up shop early. if i was charging $7 a person and there were three people out there, yeah i would bring in $21 of the top but that would only cover my operating expenses for a little over an hour and a half. common sense would tell me that i would only stay open if it was profitable. thats the same with any business. now, maybe they should have let you know 'hey, if it is slow we might close up shop early.' that would have been good customer service in my eyes. in my opinion it wouldn't make sense to stay open if you are not bringing in enough revenue to cover expenses. just a thought.



Exactly what i said in my earlier post. Only stay open when revenue exceeds variable costs payroll, incremental utilities etc... Business 101

We beat this one to death time to lock it digger


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Pier Boy said:


> Im curious HTTSIE as to how you were treated so bad. I really have a hard time hearing someone complain so much about something they know so little about. i think you have missed some key points. First off the pier has not even had a grand opening. Its not officially open.....I keep hearing you say treated bad and rules.....What rules was it that you dont want to or cant follow,that are so bad...The end of the pier was taken off by a bardge. It set them back...They are doing sewer work to make it safer to enter the lot. I myself like to check on things or do some research on issues before i come out swinging. You as a bussiness man i would have thought done the same. To this point in this post i still dont even see a issue with you getting treated in any way bad. Mr Boone should have not gone to his Fire dep line up and let you fish. Ok you cant even really mean that.
> 
> As to this,did you see a hours posted sign. Have you called and asked him about this or have you just come on here breaking every law about good business there is.Even as a competitor,if you were then you would have.Instead you have put posts up,and i still dont know why. You had to wait a hour....sorry. As a bussiness man you should know that things happen...So next time your business has a issue.which happens how would you feel about people coming out and bashing you before knowing the facts. You could come back and say it doesnt happen but it does. Things you cant control ,like the end of a p[ier being bashed in ,having to eat that money because you cant insure the pier for that. Just curious to some of these....Questions...In no way am i bashing just curious....just want to know


I never said i was treated badly, just unfairly.....(drumdum said he was treated badly at the rodanthe when he goes there )....the people that work there ( ovp ) have always been friendly and helpful as far as when i have been there. I have seen the sign above the counter that says the piers rates, and one below it with water temp and tide info, but did not any sign as visable with posted hours when i have been up to the counter to pay my pier fee so i know what to expect. His lack of a grand opening or lack of fisherman at night or barge hitting pier or fire dept lineup or slow contractors that should have been done with work long ago or any other problems he may have with the pier are not of my concern or should they have to be. My customers expect a service done for a fair price and dont want to hear any of my problems with equipment, employees or anything else. Its not my customers problems its mine. Thats my job and i get paid to deal with it just like he does.

The rules i am talking about is that he says he will be open at a certain time and close at a certain time, that is what is expected of me as a customer when i pay my fee. If a buss. owner cant do what they say they will do when a customer pays full price IN ADVANCE for a service and not make any adjustments then that is just very poor. I do make ajustments for my customers, in the very rare case when things happen...so there isnt ever any need for anyone to bash me. And not that it matters here but i dont charge anyone one penny until the service is done and they are happy and have a chance to voice any objections to me. Yes things do happen, and sometimes a business cannot do what they say they will do. In that case the customer is entitled to a partial or entire refund.If i cant fulfill my promise then the customer shouldnt have to fulfill his of paying the full price. I fail to see how this would be breaking every law of good business. 

Actually i have checked on the facts of things before i brought this up, the contractor has to eat rebuilding the pier ( according to the people working on the pier when i was there talking to them ). Davb also talked to the pier manager if he chooses he will close earlier than the hours he says he will be open that day, yet you will only find this out AFTER you pay and fish and then have no choice in the matter. Big business such as chain resturants and the like dont tolerate closing early at the discrecion of the manager unless its an emergency situation....and lack of business isnt a emergency situation. The manager will get fired very quicky for that. Such is not the case in a small business sometimes....it will only annoy the custmoers who have no choice in the matter, and can do very little other than complain or not come there again.I gave no objections to him changing his hours as he sees fit its his choice, but if you say you will be open to 12 and close earlier just cause its slow thats unfair. I think advisor said there is talk of him opening at 4 instead of in the mornings, obviously he would not be open later eithier. So if that is the case then a full day at the pier might be as little as 4 or 5 hours or less of fishing depending on the mood of the pier manager at the time. If people know this and still choose to fish there than so be it.

Hopefully this clears things up for you so you understand my position, i am not here to unjustly bash the ovp pier just because i had to wait a hour to fish one day. I can go to other piers and fish for the same price or less and fish longer and not be subject to his opening at his convienence or a early closing at the whim of the pier manager or any other hassle....i can goto someone else who i can depend on to give me what they say they will and just pay and fish and know what to expect. So i dont see any reason to goto ovp pier anymore and deal with this. Any other place i go whether its a resturant or whatever if i dont get what i pay for i deserve and i get compensated accordingly. Any experienced business manager would have to agree in my opinon. Not only is that good business but thats the law. Why should his pier be any different?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lets see*

I have been trying to stay out of this ,well i cant, I undertstand one thing that is i have no idea what you are upset so much about that you would never go to this pier again for....



> Well i gave it a chance, there are many other places to fish for free but if im gonna havta pay to fish after driving down there, why shouldnt they give me a fair shake at fishing for my dollar just like some of the other places around? They are not that special there just cause it is a new pier.


First you have gone once,,,, bashed a person in Mr Boone you dont know and come out in public saying this and that...Well i will repeat what pier boy said why dont you call Mr. Boone and let him know how you feel. Why dont you ask him about hours why dont you do the research. You say you have done. Once again the only bad experience you have had was no fish that i heard about. Other than that you personally have not stated any other gripe. If you go by hearsay,well thats not good business. But if you want a good experience come down and go to a meeting have some food and meet some of these guys you get to talk with here online. Its a great time....this isnt going anywhere Digger Lock it ........


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

catman32 said:


> I have been trying to stay out of this ,well i cant, I undertstand one thing that is i have no idea what you are upset so much about that you would never go to this pier again for....
> 
> 
> 
> First you have gone once,,,, bashed a person in Mr Boone you dont know and come out in public saying this and that...Well i will repeat what pier boy said why dont you call Mr. Boone and let him know how you feel. Why dont you ask him about hours why dont you do the research. You say you have done. Once again the only bad experience you have had was no fish that i heard about. Other than that you personally have not stated any other gripe. If you go by hearsay,well thats not good business. But if you want a good experience come down and go to a meeting have some food and meet some of these guys you get to talk with here online. Its a great time....this isnt going anywhere Digger Lock it ........


if you read my last post it should be self explanatory why i wont go there again. I have been there alot more than once. And yes i have spoken to mr boone several times for quite a while. I am not the one who is saying things without knowing what they are talking about you are.The no fish has nothing to do with anything at all, that happens anywhere and isnt under anyones control. The main issue is him opening when he says he will and closing when he says he will. I have no problem paying 10 bucks to fish for 4 hours on a pier if that is what the pier owner thinks he deserves and its worth it. 
DAVB said he spoke to the other pier manageron the phone about the closing early issue, and i am under the assumption that he can be trusted to not lie about that. If that is the case and his "hearsey" is incorrect then by all means i am wrong about griping about the closing early issue. But i doubt that is the case, and it still doesnt change the fact of his fluctuating opening hours at his convience. If we can fish elsewhere for longer hours for the same pier rate, and deal with another pier that has dependable hours why fish at ovp?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

That being said ,You talked to him ,Well can you at least help me out to understand what he said to you to make this a issue to where you would never fish there and recomend that others do the same., I have also talked to him. But if you have read my posts on other things you will know that even i wouldnt go there if i had that much of a problem.Just curious as to what he said when you told him the things you have told us. If he really does not care then yes you are completly right .But please let me know what his reaction and feedback was about the issues you had.I was getting ready to get my pass monday until this thread so if you think im bashing you its not that but im sure there are others that might also be intereted in getting or not getting there season passes. Yes you are correct in the fact that we can hurt business if we do not go..I am really curious what his answers were to the arguments you had. It can make others not spend there money so help us all out let us know. Thanks Catman32


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I know your not bashing me catman, and i dont have any ill will against you or anyone else here, whether they agree with me or not. Last time i was down there his opening hours were at 7 am. When we arrived he said in the parking lot to me that he opens at 7 BUT the past few days it rained so he opened at 11. He was running late for his fire dept lineup that morning ( it was not raining ) and he would send the electricians down there but they would be late and be there around 8. This shows right there he cannot be trusted to open when he say he will. If davb is not lying about the closing early issue then he also cannot be trusted to close when he say he will eithier. If things slow down this winter for him even more ( or if he just chooses at his convienece for some excuse ) can he even be trusted to stay open at all? Probably not according to this track record so far. Im sure that would piss off alot of people that have already paid for a season pass under the premise that they could fish all winter. Then your stuck cause he already has your money. Im sure an explanation of that would be well you got december and part of november free so what you complaining about? It would be just another excuse of why he feels he doesnt have to give us what he says he would and be dependable. Why spend your money there if he cannot give you what he says? My fishing buddies here in richmond all agree with me they are not going to risk planning on fishing there if he is this undependable. We will just go elsewhere where we know what to expect and get more fishing bang for our buck . I dont plan on going there anymore nor speaking with him again. I gave him and his pier a chance and he showed me what he is about. It wont be my problem anymore, but be forewarned if you get a season pass or pay to fish there by the day it may be your problem. And there will be little that you can do about it when it happens to you.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

hsstie said:


> I know your not bashing me catman, and i dont have any ill will against you or anyone else here, whether they agree with me or not. Last time i was down there his opening hours were at 7 am. When we arrived he said in the parking lot to me that he opens at 7 BUT the past few days it rained so he opened at 11. He was running late for his fire dept lineup that morning ( it was not raining ) and he would send the electricians down there but they would be late and be there around 8. This shows right there he cannot be trusted to open when he say he will. If davb is not lying about the closing early issue then he also cannot be trusted to close when he say he will eithier. If things slow down this winter for him even more ( or if he just chooses at his convienece for some excuse ) can he even be trusted to stay open at all? Probably not according to this track record so far. Im sure that would piss off alot of people that have already paid for a season pass under the premise that they could fish all winter. Then your stuck cause he already has your money. Im sure an explanation of that would be well you got december and part of november free so what you complaining about? It would be just another excuse of why he feels he doesnt have to give us what he says he would and be dependable. Why spend your money there if he cannot give you what he says? My fishing buddies here in richmond all agree with me they are not going to risk planning on fishing there if he is this undependable. We will just go elsewhere where we know what to expect and get more fishing bang for our buck . I dont plan on going there anymore nor speaking with him again. I gave him and his pier a chance and he showed me what he is about. It wont be my problem anymore, but be forewarned if you get a season pass or pay to fish there by the day it may be your problem. And there will be little that you can do about it when it happens to you.


I CONCUR
A business has expenses whether its open or not in fact the same expenses minus labor which for 24 hrs of operation would be about $150.00 there. the buck 50 would or could be made up in refreshments, food or tackle, crack dealing or prostitution.  

We all know the thing is a "tax right off" then in a few yrs be a profit machine out the gazoo. i really dont think "spending" money to operate it matters to the boones its more about conveience to whoever is managing it.

Anyway the fish left the bay a while ago. So i wouldnt worry about going anyway. 

Time to grab a cold and another chicken wing


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

lurch1281 said:


> i didn't really want to get involved in this as i am rather new to the board but, it seems to me that someone isn't getting something, somewhere along the line. now, i am by no means a businessman, and maybe this is ignorance talking but if i was running a business such as, in this case, a pier, i would look at a lot of things to determine whether or not i would close up shop early or not. say it costs $15 an hour to run the pier. electrcity, phone, etc. etc. if i had only two or three customers and no one else had shown up for a couple of hours i would definitely close up shop early. if i was charging $7 a person and there were three people out there, yeah i would bring in $21 of the top but that would only cover my operating expenses for a little over an hour and a half. common sense would tell me that i would only stay open if it was profitable. thats the same with any business. now, maybe they should have let you know 'hey, if it is slow we might close up shop early.' that would have been good customer service in my eyes. in my opinion it wouldn't make sense to stay open if you are not bringing in enough revenue to cover expenses. just a thought.


quote from redskinfan228 "Exactly what i said in my earlier post. Only stay open when revenue exceeds variable costs payroll, incremental utilities etc... Business 101"

Thats sounds all good but thats not the way it works. Let me put it so you guys can better understand. If you and the wife and 2 children plan on dinner and a movie, and goto dinner and then say "hey the movie starts soon we need to run". You goto the cinema and pay your 28 dollars for the admission and sit down to wait for the start of the movie. You see the opening previews of other movies and the commercials and then the movie starts. Half way through the movie the manager comes out and says "im sorry but i had hoped for more people to come and watch the movie tonight. This is a big building and it takes alot of electricity, i cant cover my operating expenses for the whole movie just from you 4 people...so you will have to go. You have already seen some of the movie so i cant give you a refund that was already eaten up in my operating expenses for the 1/2 of the movie "

Even if you did get a partial refund how would you feel? ( which your probably wont ) Now how would you feel if this was a special preview movie and only shown at 3 or 4 cinemas in hampton and you and your wife and children made the 2 hour trip each way from richmond to hampton to see the movie? How about if you were buggman and it was 4 hours or more each way for you to drive to see the movie?

Would you consider yourself lucky that they were one of a few cinemas that are offering this special preview movie? Or would you goto another cinema in the future that you know will always let you see the whole movie? How about if the other cinemas were cheaper to goto also? That wouldnt be bad eithier would it?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok*

Ok we undertsand you wont go back to the pier.But come on. I will say this again. *The pier is not officially open. The pier is not officially open. The pier is not officially open. *he made it pretty clear to anyone who has asked. It was opened early during nice weather because he had a huge amount of people that wanted to fish. Agreed if he actually said to you that he was not shutting down at all then yes be upset. But also call him and let him know how you feel Pm me i will give you his personal number. Everyone may not like the Boones but i can tell you personally that Ron Jr will listen and answer any questions if asked. But when we as (P,S,Y,C,O,S) asked were given a tour by him and by myself. He said i will have to see if i stay open when the weather turns bad. He said he would try. Due to lack of sewer and break ins ,and lets not forget the dissaster at the end of the pier. He canot open it with out sewer. They are trying to get the sewer done to make the entrance more easily accessable. Hopefully a grand opening will be Jan timeframe. I am telling all this just so other people out there have and get to see both sides of this story. I must say that The pier when it is officially open must follow the rules you have stated .Lets give it a chance.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I gave it a chance, i wouldnt go back there if i got a free season pass. What good would it be anyway if you cant use it when your supposed to be able to. Why should i call him or talk to him anymore? I've done that enough already. Hes a intelligent adult, and has to know that if he charges full price and doesnt give full service that is not fair. Why should i have to fight to get what is supposed to be mine already to begin with? Or i can just go elsewhere and have NO HASSLE at all. Gee thats a no brainer.

Oh yea btw " But when we as (P,S,Y,C,O,S) asked were given a tour by him and by myself. He said i will have to see if i stay open when the weather turns bad. He said he would try. " I bet the poeple that already paid for a season pass and are counting on fishing this winter would just LOVE to hear this.


----------

